
What happened to Liberia's ebola orphans? - DanBC
http://www.irinnews.org/report/102070/what-happened-to-liberia-s-ebola-orphans
======
DanBC
See also this photo essay about the stigma faced by the burial workers:
[http://www.irinnews.org/report/102164/photo-feature-after-
eb...](http://www.irinnews.org/report/102164/photo-feature-after-ebola-sierra-
leone-s-burial-workers-fear-a-bleak-future)

